# FS: 30 gig Touch Screen Routan Factory Radio



## VWN07 (Apr 27, 2007)

Looking to sell a factory touch screen 30 gig hard drive radio from a SEL Routan. $550.
[IM


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: FS: 30 gig Touch Screen Routan Factory Radio (VWN07)*

I think its great that we are seeing Routan parts available for sale. For anyone interested in this product, there is one distinction or spec on the VW MyGig/Joybox units that are different than Chrysler's... 
In doing quite a lot of research on these units lately, I discovered the backlight on the buttons of the VW units glow red - versus blue - to synchronize with the other VW dash and vehicle buttons. I think this looks a liitle more custom for the vehicle. 
Unfortunately, VW did not see it important to change the backlight of the guages. Surprisingly they kept that large area blue with no red whatsoever, matching the blue glow of the Chrysler MyGig. Something I feel is an oversight.
But in so far as buttons, all buttons glow red at night. This information may add some value for you - rarer, and specific to VW.


_Modified by Whataguy at 11:47 AM 7-30-2009_


----------



## VWN07 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: FS: 30 gig Touch Screen Routan Factory Radio (Whataguy)*

upgrade your Routan TODAY.


----------



## VWN07 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: FS: 30 gig Touch Screen Routan Factory Radio (VWN07)*

bump


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: FS: 30 gig Touch Screen Routan Factory Radio (VWN07)*

Routan classifieds are now available as of today


----------

